# Abu Garcia Revo Rocket



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

So i'm in the market for another reel. I have a chronarch ci4hg and a chronarch 50e...i was thinking about a core but after seeing hearing and friends telling me about the corrosion, im pretty much steering away from it. its hard but im trying. so i saw this revo rocket and was kinda intrigue by it. dont know much about ag besides the good ole 6500's...anyone have any experience with these? maintanence, how they hold up and perform? got some good specs to it. gearing, drag, line cap, weight, and a few other things. i hate to steer away from shimano, i may not, i may just get another ci4,im really happy with the chronarch's. help veterans....

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_REVO_Rocket_Casting_Reel/descpage-AMGRR.html


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

abh316 said:


> So i'm in the market for another reel. I have a chronarch ci4hg and a chronarch 50e...i was thinking about a core but after seeing hearing and friends telling me about the corrosion, im pretty much steering away from it. its hard but im trying. so i saw this revo rocket and was kinda intrigue by it. dont know much about ag besides the good ole 6500's...anyone have any experience with these? maintanence, how they hold up and perform? got some good specs to it. gearing, drag, line cap, weight, and a few other things. i hate to steer away from shimano, i may not, i may just get another ci4,im really happy with the chronarch's. help veterans....
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_REVO_Rocket_Casting_Reel/descpage-AMGRR.html


Personally me no likey the Revos. They don't even build em. Contracted reel


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

IMO Abu Garcia is one of the best made reels I have ever fished with. They are very tough reels, but I cannot say that about the Shimanos that I have owned in the past. I was really upset to see that they basically shifted the whole line of reels in terms of quality. All my revos have done fantastic, never skipped a beat. 

Abu has been around for a long time, and I can honestly no reel is perfect, its all what feels good using to you, just remember that if you keep up on regular maintenance (depending on how often you use it) then most reels will last a lifetime.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Abu Garcia reels. I've had several Revo's. My favorite is the Revo Inshore. I know it's not the reel you're asking about. But, it's a Revo.

Every Revo I've owned(including several S's, an SX, an STX, and an Inshore) all cast extremely well. Their drags were very smooth, and strong. They felt good in the hand, and light weight. I enjoyed using them. I still use my Inshore quite often.

But, now days, I'm more into using the Abu round reels. I like using a 6500c3, 6500cs Rocket, 6500cs Sports Mag, and a 6600c4. I've upgraded them with a few upgrades like cog wheels with bearings and ceramic pawls. They can outcast most of my buddies with their Shimano's, and they outcast my Revo's to include the Inshore. When I say outcast I'm talking with popping corks and bait, or lead and bait. They can cast a mile with that sort of stuff. Where my 6500's lack, and my Revo Inshore shines, is casting light weight lures. So, typically I'll use the Revo for casting jigs or lures. The need to cast long distance is mitigated with the need to cast lighter weight.

With all that said, I doubt I could bring myself to spend 300 on another Revo. I spent 239 on my Inshore, and I think that was over priced. If I spend that kind of money again on a reel it will be on the likes of an Avet with MC or something equivalent.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You should look at the Metanium XG if you want a fast Shimano reel. 8.5:1 with 36" of line per crank...If you take care of your gear it will not corrode.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

How about the new Lews BB1 Inshore? I've always been an Abu fan until I picked up a chronarch 200e6 reel last spring, its been good so far. However, the Lews sure are smooth and very tempting.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Retro Abu*

If you will take a 90's model ABU 5500 add rare earth magnet braking, ceramic pawl, full ceramic bearings, very lightweight lube, it will be the LAST reel you will ever need - it will cast both lightweight baits and heavy baits better than any of the Jap or Chinee stuff, the Asian reels don't like getting wet in saltwater

An ABU tuned as outlined can be put up wet and still cast the next day - the upgrade to full ceramics will cost about a 100 bux

The Revo reels are machined in Korea and assembled in China - granted they cast great, but they will not last more than three or four years of abuse and heavy fishing without some little part failing - they are way too complicated parts wise to be good saltwater reels.

When Pure fishing bought out ABU and Jardin then acquired Pure Fishing the QUALITY of ABU products went out with manufacturing country or origin -

Jardin Brands owns about half the fishing industry and makes it cheap in Asia sells it as a one time product, they are not into repair or support -

Check ebay for Daiwa millionaire reels - not the Chinese one the ones MADE in Japan


----------

